# Open Suse DVD Image brennen



## mein_name (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

hab jetzt schon mit Nero, Alcohol 120% und Burn on CD probiert mein Open Suse DVD Image zu brennen!
Leider wurde es immer abgebrochen - an was könnte es liegen?

Habe DVD- Rohlinge gekauft, weil kein anderen mehr da waren! Werden diese von diesen Programmen nicht unterstützt?

najo Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## deepthroat (10. Dezember 2007)

mein_name hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab jetzt schon mit Nero, Alcohol 120% und Burn on CD probiert mein Open Suse DVD Image zu brennen!
> Leider wurde es immer abgebrochen - an was könnte es liegen?
> ...


Es wird wohl eher so sein, das die Rohlinge nicht von deinem DVD-Brenner (besonders gut) unterstützt werden. Du solltest überprüfen ob du die neueste Firmware auf dem DVD-Brenner installiert hast und kannst evlt. probieren die Brenngeschwindigkeit runterzusetzen.

Außerdem ist es etwas paradox im Linux Forum über Probleme mit Windows Programmen zu posten...

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Erstmal sollte geklärt werden ob der Brenner schon immer Probleme mit den DVD Rohlingen hatte.
Wenn nein: wurde Windows neu installiert oder wurde ein Treiberupdate für den Chipsatz/Controller gemacht?

Windows hat nämlich so eine blöde "Schutzfunktion" die den Übertragungsmodus vom Controller kontinuierlich herabsetzt wenn es zu Übertragungsfehlern kommt.
Dieses hatte z.B. bei mir die Folge dass der Brenner nurnoch im PIO-Modus lief, und es so beim brennen von DVD's zum Abbruch kam (trotz Buffer Underrun Schutz).
Da der Datendurchsatz bei CD's aber deutlich geringer ist als bei DVD's, konnte ich trotzdem CD's brennen.
Abhilfe hat hier nur ein anderer Treiber geschaffen..... dazu musste ich unzählige Treiberversionen durchprobieren, bis ich endlich einen "brauchbaren" gefunden hatte (welcher nicht der aktuellste war/ist).

Unmittelbar nach einem Abbruch (kein Neustart machen) also erstmal im Gerätemanager nachsehen in welchem Modus der entsprechende Controller-Kanal läuft.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## mein_name (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja hab möglicherweise die Fehlerquelle gefunden, naja eigentlich ganz sicher! Hab erst jetzt gemerkt, dass er mir das Image nicht ganz heruntergeladen hat!
Probier es heute am Abend noch einmal und melde mich dann bei euch!


----------



## zerix (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht sollte erstmal geklärt werden, wann und mit welcher Meldung abgebrochen wird. Meine Vermutung wäre nämlich auch gewesen, dass das Image vielleicht "beschädigt" ist und nicht, dass es was mit dem Brenner zu tun hat. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## mein_name (11. Dezember 2007)

Ja dummerweise hab ich mich auf Windoof verlassen - weil das hat ja gesagt "fertig"*gg* Heute Abend weiß ich mehr!

Danke trotzdem!


----------



## mein_name (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja also ist nicht so gut gelaufen, hat ein weiteres Mal abgebrochen! Mit Bittorrent lässt er erst gar nicht, weil er meint es sei zu wenig Speicherplatz, aber dort wo ich es hinspeichern will sind noch 19gig frei!

Kann mir wer das Ding runterladen und brennen, oder hat es sogar schon gebrannt, und kann es mir zuschicken? Ich zahl natürlich auch dafür! Wenn dann möchte ich es aber noch diese Woche haben.
Mir ist es leider unter der Woche nicht möglich viel Zeit dafür aufzuwenden, da ich von 8:00 bis 18:00 arbeite!

Dankesehr!


----------



## zerix (12. Dezember 2007)

Warum so kompliziert. Wenn du zur Tanke gehst oder in ein Geschäft das Zeitungen verkauft, wirst du sicherlich eine Linux-Zeitschrift finden, die direkt SuSe dabei hat. 

Wenn du aber nicht unbedingt SuSe möchtest, kannst du dir ja auch mal (K)Ubuntu runterladen und das versuchen.


MFG

zEriX


----------



## mein_name (12. Dezember 2007)

Also ich probier gerade das Image nochmals zu laden! Ansonsten werd ichs mir auch Ebay oder cheaplinux holen! hoff dass ich es noch diese woche habe! sonst werd ich verrückt*g*


----------

